

Union Members Sign Petition Asking To Stop Supporting PIPA/SOPA - gldalmaso
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111230/23592317245/hollywood-union-members-sign-petition-asking-mpaa-hollywood-unions-to-stop-supporting-pipasopa.shtml

======
exch
I generally have little faith in the success of petitions in general. But the
fact that one is being signed says something about the petitioners.

